
The Rules of the Gun Debate - ourmandave
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/10/the-real-common-sense-tactics-the-debate-is-missing/542229?single_page=true
======
LinuxBender
To make this more interesting, replace the words gun and weapons with cars.
FoxReplace is a good Firefox addon for this.

